# Was that a bargain?



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just sold on eBay, La Marzocco GS3 AV, 3 months old, for £3200. Sounds like a bargain to me!Aren't these like £7k new?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like someone has been duped again. Can you post the link


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the old hook, line and sinker trick?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep I'm sure it's the same one that's been floating about.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks a bit more genuine than some of the dodgy ones recently: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Machine-La-Marzocco-GS3-AV-/152901584926


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

It did seem a bit odd. Selling because his wife didn't like it? Never used.

Nor sure if this links to it?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Machine-La-Marzocco-GS3-AV-/152901584926?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=tVBHD56AO8D3Mv3BCchUl5h56qg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

rich987 said:


> It did seem a bit odd. Selling because his wife didn't like it? Never used.
> 
> Nor sure if this links to it?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Machine-La-Marzocco-GS3-AV-/152901584926?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=tVBHD56AO8D3Mv3BCchUl5h56qg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It is hard to say. I think I have seen a lot of those pictures before but they have cropped them this time. They usually show it on display in a kitchen with white units and you can see white in one photo, but, they usually run it as a buy it now. Does not say anything like transferrable warranty, receipts available, etc etc. Personally, I would leave well alone. I did buy one of these a couple of years ago which was well documented on here. It was 6 months old and I bought it from a Scottish roaster/coffee shop in Ayr. I paid cod and picked it up enrolee to Cameron House for my 30th wedding anniversary. I paid £2100 for it, which is probably the best bargain I ever picked up!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Are they knock offs or is there some other sort of con going on?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> Are they knock offs or is there some other sort of con going on?


It is usually a con......the same sort of ad regularly appears......gets reported and always turns out they have hijacked some ones account. it usually gets spotted but this time as opposed to a buy it now or best offer it was an auction, but, as I said, I am certain this time they have just cropped the photos into close ups to hide the white kitchen


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's also only a bargain if you actually want one.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Will keep an eye out for it reappearing!

Caravan Club Webpage classifieds is absolutely infested with cons. Always starts with a sob story from wife selling, about husband has died, never used it, etc etc. Then turns out it's in storage and just send a deposit... I play along a bit for sport, saying, OK well I'll just pop round and take a look. They get all defensive. Eventually I just let them know, that I know and suddenly it's radio silence.

This sale, being an eBay auction, will be covered by paypal unless someone is dumb enough to fall for a bank transfer prior to collection...

If it's legit, that is one hell of a depreciation!


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> It is hard to say. I think I have seen a lot of those pictures before but they have cropped them this time. They usually show it on display in a kitchen with white units and you can see white in one photo, but, they usually run it as a buy it now. Does not say anything like transferrable warranty, receipts available, etc etc. Personally, I would leave well alone. I did buy one of these a couple of years ago which was well documented on here. It was 6 months old and I bought it from a Scottish roaster/coffee shop in Ayr. I paid cod and picked it up enrolee to Cameron House for my 30th wedding anniversary. I paid £2100 for it, which is probably the best bargain I ever picked up!


Right on my doorstep and I missed out, lucky you.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting. I did bid on this, after exchanging various messages with the seller - who said he was happy with collection, which I always ask in any case as the response tends to weed out a lot of fraudsters. His answers certainly seemed very genuine, though he did go quiet when I asked about where he bought it from and paperwork etc.

So I either missed a bargain (I was pipped in the last 5 seconds) or dodged a bullet....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You enquire, they tell you what you expect to hear. You ask if you can collect, of course. You ask if they will let you pay cash on collection and they tell you that they would prefer Paypal before they collect.......


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lord Fluff said:


> Interesting. I did bid on this, after exchanging various messages with the seller - who said he was happy with collection, which I always ask in any case as the response tends to weed out a lot of fraudsters. His answers certainly seemed very genuine, though he did go quiet when I asked about where he bought it from and paperwork etc.
> 
> So I either missed a bargain (I was pipped in the last 5 seconds) or dodged a bullet....


Dodged a bullet! (probably)

I once bid on a woodworking machine, with similar new price and won the auction at something like £1500, so the seller tells me, I can't possibly let it go at that price... Some people just don't seem to understand what auction means! I was well annoyed, but what can you do.

If I was the seller of that espresso machine, I'd have put a reserve on it. So either a con or someone with more money than sense?


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't rule out either.

If he was a fraudster I don't see why he wouldn't have messaged me with a second chance offer, or even just made up some stuff about having all the paperwork, just to complete the sale. But unless he logs some positive feedback for the sale, or the same listing pops up again, we're not likely to know.

I know what you mean about the auction process though - likewise I've had things withdrawn from sale just before they ended as the seller clearly wanted more. The problem I think is that a reserve price seems to discourage bidding, not to mention that eBay charge extra for it...


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

You almost certainly dodged a bullet.

With little/no/wrong feedback (many 99p sales, for example) and then something expensive (typically electrical) is either stupid or a scam. Most of the time its a scam. If they won't happily do cash on collection, it is definitely a scam.

Assume the worst. EBay (and Amazon) has gone to hell in a handcart for both buyers and sellers.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Re identifying scams by pictures: you can use Google to search images by inputting an image. A good way to see whether it has just been scraped from elsewhere.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think they were old pictures that had been cropped. They always used to appear in a white kitchen and you can just see a bit of a white unit in several pics.....eventually the listing will be removed if it is a scam, but too late for the buyer


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

A look through the seller history... no history as a seller, only a buyer. One purchase from Lakeland and the other sellers he bought from deal with motor and caravan accessories - cheap stuff mainly.

Maybe i'm out of line making assumptions, but i'm having difficulty reconciling a GS3 and a caravan in one mental image.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As filthynines said, it's pretty easy to spot scams with a reverse image search, there aren't many ways to get hold of images of a gs3 that aren't on the Internet unless you have one or know someone who does. These images do not produce hits.

Still, the above points about his history are very valid and raise red flags.

So long as you aren't mind numbingly stupid and send them money before going to pick it up you are going to be pretty safe. There is no harm winning a bid like this expecting it to be a scam being ready to back out at the first sign of trouble or request for 'deposit'.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Interestingly, the seller has just asked me if I would be interested in a Second Chance Offer! Apparently the winning bidder pulled out....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lord Fluff said:


> Interestingly, the seller has just asked me if I would be interested in a Second Chance Offer! Apparently the winning bidder pulled out....


and what did you say.....LOL.......strange how these people all live way out of the way in rural areas, or the Isle of Man etc


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

The bit that doesn't add up is that he said that collection in person was fine. Maybe he's hoping I'll do a bank transfer before I get to Scotland...


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

Lord Fluff said:


> The bit that doesn't add up is that he said that collection in person was fine. Maybe he's hoping I'll do a bank transfer before I get to Scotland...


Fingers crossed









You could ask him for something random picture wise, like the machine with a broccoli balanced inside the portafilter and a copy of today's newspaper in the water tank?

It would prove he either really has got the machine - or is a Wizz with photoshop...


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

...and he's just sent me photos of the original factory receipt, which matches a photo of the serial number.

Buyer beware I guess, but so long as he's happy with PayPal I don't see what there is to lose (except for a long drive to Scotland)


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

brabzzz said:


> ...the machine with a broccoli balanced inside the portafilter and a copy of today's newspaper in the water tank?.


love it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lord Fluff said:


> ...and he's just sent me photos of the original factory receipt, which matches a photo of the serial number.
> 
> Buyer beware I guess, but so long as he's happy with PayPal I don't see what there is to lose (except for a long drive to Scotland)


I agree with you.......but......I am still certain that these photos are cropped down ones that have been used before....I cannot remember if there was a receipt but am sure there was on one. I nearly bought it from a chap down sarf but got jittery as he wanted to end early and do a bank transfer, and since then, I have seen the same photos 4 or 5 times. Again, am sure these are those but cropped. Could you post the receipt photo?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

every single photo is cropped


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a stones throw from Edinburgh.....why not ask a forum member to go and view it for you, if the chap will allow that. it is at that price whereby it is very attractive. The 3 pin plug means it was not sold through LM UK though, therefore might well have no warranty

But, sorry, am still thinking it is a scam!


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

I trust PayPal exceedingly little. They are judge jury and executioner. I would never use them as a seller of anything like this, lol. I'd be worried stiff about a charge back by some scumbag. How am I ever going to prove I delivered the boat/machine/item.

Cash is king. But then there's that chance of getting jumped by pikeys. Which is no worse than waiting for someone to collect/view something valuable that your selling. It's like a Mexican standoff


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Not at all dfk - I do appreciate your concern, and I don't want to waste 200 quid in petrol on a wild goose chase

Yes - PayPal is a bigger risk for the seller, but selling thru ebay you don't have the choice not to, so presumably he was fine with that when he listed it


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

The best bargains include those that seem to good to be true for whatever reason...but turn out legit.

Could be a seller which more money than sense that buys the most expensive shit on principle. And this was the purchase the wife drew a line at. Unlikely, but weirder things have happened. We have an orange balloon animal in the white house.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

have u asked to collect, inspect and then pay by PayPal infant of him? No reason in the world he cannot do that for you. He is living in Bo'ness.....I bet with a little digging you could find him listed on something ......or contact bay, tell them of your concerns and the distances involved and ask them to authenticate the account


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

If it all goes horribly wrong, Artisan Roasters of Edinburgh have them on their website at £5400 with no mention of vat, which seems lower than average price.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Does that look the same as what you've seen before dfk?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So your driving to pick it up, but paying by paypal your still not covered it's in the small print. You have to pay by paypal and have it posted to have buyer ebay rules conditions.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Head over to united baristas one there for sale £3800


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

With glass side panels. That looks siiiiick. Thank god in not in the UK. Id be on my way to Brighton!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lord Fluff said:


> View attachment 32260


Unfortunately, yes, as this google picture search shows.......funny how that one is not cropped!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en-GB&q=la+marzocco+gs3&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&tbs=simg:CAESlwEJCTslUpLpR34aiwELEKjU2AQaBAgVCAIMCxCwjKcIGmIKYAgDEijWBZMY3gqPDZEY4gLOBYkY2AWCAfsn-Cf8J_1kniiD3J_1Yn-if1J4I-GjCd7ShCbQsR8N4L-jPjkpxv3YLA5YRxBZalU62JhAeoRKOi0pGjP-9_1_1bPXYekp4rggBAwLEI6u_1ggaCgoICAESBHA8xwwM&fir=3nDBKnJFShgmBM%253A%252CYGm9xt7ojLCO9M%252C_&usg=__Z6RtcttDGeTFz6RORUTKzjUNCg4%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiPiNaYgLXZAhVkCsAKHXFTAv4Q9QEIODAC#imgrc=3nDBKnJFShgmBM:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

brabzzz said:


> With glass side panels. That looks siiiiick. Thank god in not in the UK. Id be on my way to Brighton!


http://espresso-coffee-machine.net/la_marzocco_gs3_espresso_machine_av_brand_new_unused.php


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

What's united baristas then? Oh I see! (I'll be back in a few hours...)

I'm sure someone on here who lives closer and would have a gander for a bag of beans!

As said before, get a pic with todays paper.

I had this with a BMW, asked for a photo of a specific part and just got more copies of the same pics that I later found on someone elses ad. Then turns out the car was abroad blah blah...

Just be sensible, don't take any cash with you, see it working (just in case it's empty and full of house bricks!)

Everyone here is on the edge of our seats waiting to see what happens next!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

yep a Good saying is "A Fool and is money are easily parted" haha good luck. We all wait in anticipation.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look! It could not be clearer! The advert is the same, the seller is different......what more proof does anyone want!

http://espresso-coffee-machine.net/la_marzocco_gs3_espresso_machine_av_brand_new_unused.php


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm with you @dfk41 all the way


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> I'm with you @dfk41 all the way


Me too. The photo with the window in the background on the ad dfk4 found is identical to the one on the recent sale.

Might be worth asking for a photo of the rating plate just for gits & shiggles.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks dfk

I wish I had the time to play along with this and see where it went, but I'm doing silly hours and 7 day weeks right now (partly why I feel I can buy a GS3...), but don't let me stop any of you - I'm sure you can ping him a message via eBay if you feel that way inclined...


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks dfk

I wish I had the time to play along with this and see where it went, but I'm doing silly hours and 7 day weeks right now (partly why I feel I can buy a GS3...), but don't let me stop any of you - I'm sure you can ping him a message via eBay if you feel that way inclined...


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Jony said:


> Head over to united baristas one there for sale £3800


This was also on Gumtree - I contacted the seller and got no response, and the ad has now expired


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Lord Fluff said:


> Brilliant, thanks dfk
> 
> I wish I had the time to play along with this and see where it went, but I'm doing silly hours and 7 day weeks right now (partly why I feel I can buy a GS3...), but don't let me stop any of you - I'm sure you can ping him a message via eBay if you feel that way inclined...


In fact I/we don't want to has most of us know already what the script is. Maybe you should of bought the one of the Vesuivus that was for sale, for me I think they are ugly. Would buy a Londinium R would be a great choice.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

I did consider the Vesuvius, but they went quickly, as one might expect. I'm not sure I could have got on with the noise of the pump playing a tune all the time. The Londinium is still in the frame, but a machine my partner feels comfortable using when I'm away is part of the reason to upgrade, so the GS3 is still winning right now...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lord Fluff said:


> I did consider the Vesuvius, but they went quickly, as one might expect. I'm not sure I could have got on with the noise of the pump playing a tune all the time. The Londinium is still in the frame, but a machine my partner feels comfortable using when I'm away is part of the reason to upgrade, so the GS3 is still winning right now...


The Volumetric version of the gs3 then?


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes the GS3 AV is right up there - I keep going back and forth between it and the MP, I just don't know if, on the flipside, I would be comfortable on a semi-auto machine, even if in reality that would probably give me great, consistent results...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lord Fluff said:


> Yes the GS3 AV is right up there - I keep going back and forth between it and the MP, I just don't know if, on the flipside, I would be comfortable on a semi-auto machine, even if in reality that would probably give me great, consistent results...


Nothing beats pressing a button and pouring a shot, as long as the parameters are set properly. I had the AV version. To me, at that point in tim it was just another coffee machine, but a small part of me says I would have another. The MP just does not appeal to me.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting, as a lever veteran I would have expected you to say the opposite


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My take on the MP is that it is all guesswork!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is in the wrong hands


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Do you have the latest (periscope) MP then? Even LM's own video makes it seem like the control over pressure requires quite a precise touch. Do you find with practice that you can achieve the profile you want, repeatedly?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the MP and, although it has taken me a while, it now makes really v good coffee... the paddle

Component is nowhere near as important as the other basics of espresso preparation such as grind, distribution, tamp etc.... i use the simple pre-infusion function (5seconds) and think this makes it is a bit more forgiving for the skills above to not be 100%. A GS3 is an amazing machine but it will show up any problems in technique which you will need to work through - however, if I can do it anyone can!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I usually have both my debit and credit card registered with Paypal. If I did bid on something like that you can guess which one I would use and why.







Not the short of cash in the current account reason.

John

-


----------

